# wont stay running



## S00K (Oct 1, 2002)

For my dads 97 Jeep Cherokee 4.0L, the car will crank when i try to run it but wont start. If i tap the accelerater pedal a couple times it will start and if I hold it to about over 1k rpm, it will stay running but as soon as i let off the acc., it will shut off again. And also the tailpipe blows white smoke and lots of mist.

I know this isnt nissan related but didnt know where else to ask. And if this is in the wrong section plz move this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Check the MAF sensor on the intake


----------



## greenbike1 (Feb 29, 2004)

you've probably blown the head gasket.....


----------

